# Am i getting fired??



## bowiebear21 (Oct 29, 2020)

I got a voicemail from hr saying they have a check for me and to come at my earliest convenience but I have direct deposit and has overtime yesterday and tonight are they firing me??


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 29, 2020)

Could be. Are you seasonal?


----------



## bowiebear21 (Oct 29, 2020)

No been there 2 years


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 29, 2020)

It’s a very high possibility that you are getting fired.


----------



## bowiebear21 (Oct 29, 2020)

I cant think of any reason why this is anxiety provoking


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 29, 2020)

Attendance or performance issues?


----------



## bowiebear21 (Oct 29, 2020)

No that's why  I'm confused


----------



## bowiebear21 (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm still able to log into my time would I be able to if I was fired?


----------



## IWishIKnew (Oct 29, 2020)

Have you called your store and talked to HR or your manager?


----------



## Yetive (Oct 29, 2020)

Doesn't seem like they would give you a heads up like that.  Do you still get paper check stubs?  Could they have mistaken that for a check?


----------



## bowiebear21 (Oct 29, 2020)

I get direct deposit so I'm super confused. And I have work tonight just wanted to prepare myself if that's what might be going on. I do have daily pay and this is the first week with it I think maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## Yetive (Oct 29, 2020)

Makes sense.


----------



## bowiebear21 (Oct 29, 2020)

That its daily pay?


----------



## Yetive (Oct 29, 2020)

yes.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Oct 29, 2020)

That sounds like a reasonable assumption, yes.

Unless your store is super dysfunctional, they'll let you know if you're being fired. If you're not in your 90 days they do have a process to follow unless you've done something that warrants an instant firing, and in any case they'd tell you rather than having someone leave a message that they have a check.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 29, 2020)

Daily pay is it. Now get your check.


----------



## bowiebear21 (Oct 30, 2020)

Thank you for the help everyone!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 30, 2020)

I would not use daily pay. You will pay 2.99 after the free period.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Oct 30, 2020)

Hey bowiebear21!  Come on over to the store we have a check for you! oh by the way you're being fired.


----------

